# Cyriopagopus paganus?



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Bought my first T earlier Saturday morning as I was picking up some new scorps... after prodding a bit I happened upon this "thai tiger" which the guy insisted it wasn't Haplopelma minax but Cyriopagopus paganus... i'm not too sure about that since there is a lot of misid issues... either way... beautiful spider, and super fast and incredibly aggressive! This guy is a lot faster than any of my scorps thus far!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Several species of _Cyriopagopus_ that make the trade...and the vernacularnames are well...less than helpful...._C_. _paganus_ is sometimes known as the asian mustard tarantula....which does not help define its fast aggressive nature....the name "Thai tiger" is usually only used with _H_. _minax_, but _H_. _minax_ is also known in some areas vernacularly as the "Thai black"...this often confusing use of several vernacular names is why the use of binomials is essential.

Here is a list Of _Haplopelma_ and _Cyriopagopus_ species:

_Cyriopagopus_ SIMON, 1887

_Cyriopagopus dromeus 
Cyriopagopus paganus 
Cyriopagopus  schioedtei  
Cyriopagopus thorelli _

_Haplopelma_ SIMON, 1892

_Haplopelma albostriatum 
Haplopelma  doriae 
Haplopelma hainanum 
Haplopelma huwenum 
Haplopelma lividum 
Haplopelma longipes 
Haplopelma minax 
Haplopelma robustum 
Haplopelma salangense 
Haplopelma schmidti _


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Several species of _Cyriopagopus_ that make the trade...and the vernacularnames are well...less than helpful...._C_. _paganus_ is sometimes known as the asian mustard tarantula....which does not help define its fast aggressive nature....the name "Thai tiger" is usually only used with _H_. _minax_, but _H_. _minax_ is also known in some areas vernacularly as the "Thai black"...this often confusing use of several vernacular names is why the use of binomials is essential.
> 
> Here is a list Of _Haplopelma_ and _Cyriopagopus_ species:
> 
> ...


sounds like the guy mis id of the guy who sold me the t worked out to my advantage! he said it didn't belong to haplopelma... but croc what do you think? that'd be awesome if it was H. minax because I wanted to get one at that show but the cheapest was 50 bucks and I bought this guy at 25... also, do the Haplopelma burrow a lot or are they opportunistic?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The Haplopelma are burrowers who do best with a _DEEP_ substrate.
Obviously again guys...*DO NOT ATTEMPT TO HANDLE* these spiders!


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> The Haplopelma are burrowers who do best with a _DEEP_ substrate.
> Obviously again guys...*DO NOT ATTEMPT TO HANDLE* these spiders!


Sweet a pet hole, haha


----------

